# ultimate seafood ABT'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## miamirick (Apr 3, 2010)

Allright fellas,  i challeange you to make a better ABT
these are stuffed with crabmeat, shrimps, scallops, hot sauce and my rub along with some cajun seasoning 

the mushrooms have some of the seafood stuffing with jalapeno cheese

of course all are topped with bacon and sprinkled with some more rub

my boss has the easter table set for all the company

gotta have some peanuts and cashews to snack on while we wait for the other snacks  they atre covered in cayene and jeark seasoning will be extra hot 

who needs eggs on easter????????????


----------



## rdknb (Apr 3, 2010)

thats looks good, I have been putting crabmeat in mine too alone with red and yellow peppers diced


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 3, 2010)

Man oh Man those look great there Rick. Now I have done some seafood stuffing on the portabellas and some on the Abt's but not that many. Yours how ever look great and I'll be awaiting the final product Qview.


----------



## wingman (Apr 3, 2010)

Those ABT's rock! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 They Really look good.


----------



## meateater (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking Good!!!


----------



## caveman (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry.  Did my drool ruin the qview?  Wow.....nice!!


----------



## miamirick (Apr 4, 2010)

ok guys this is what happens if you dont tend to your buisiness,  I put the abts on and loaded a cooler then took the boys for a ride in the golf cart through the park.. well two hours later we got back and the stuff was well done!!!!
 got a good buzz going though
at least the dinner was good and we had fun


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 4, 2010)

My compliments om your seafood platter ABT's. A bit of work, but well worth the effort. Thanks for sharing the pics. It's all good my friend.


----------

